# Como saber si mi camara funciona con infrarrojos ?



## mjnavapo (May 13, 2008)

Hola, pues resulta que tengo un par de camaras IP que me gustarian que pudiesen grabar en la oscuridad.

Y he visto este foco de infrarrojos para camaras:
http://www.ciudadwireless.com/product_información.php?cPath=206_247&products_id=1649

Pero claro, no me quiero gastar 80€ y que luego mis camaras no sean capacez de "ver" la luz infrarroja y por lo tanto aun con el foco este se siga viendo todo negro.

Hay alguna forma de saber si mis camaras son compatibles con este tipo de focos infrarrojos ?


Un saludo.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 13, 2008)

Pone el control remoto del tele o de un eqipo de frente y tenes que ver la luz del led.Saludos


----------



## mjnavapo (May 13, 2008)

Pues eso hare...

Por cierto, he estado buscando diferentes focos y los hay de diferentes logitud de onda.

Todos serian compatibles con todas las camaras o segun que sensor lleve la camara veria unos u otros led ?

Los led de los mandos que longitud de onda usan? o e los mandos tambien los hay de varias medidas ?


Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## mjnavapo (May 14, 2008)

Pues he probado con un par de mandos a distancia con una de las camaras (la otra no la he podido probar) y efectivamente se ve iluminarse el led (no mucho, pero supongo que sera asi).

Esto quiere decir que mi camara, con total seguridad, va a poder "ver" en la oscuridad con uno de estos focos de infrarrojos?
O aun asi, puede que si, puede que no?

Y ya mas por curiosidad que por otra cosa, lo que dije en el otro mensaje, que he visto focos que usan led de diferente longitud de onda.
Todos son visibles por todas las camaras, o segun el sensor de cada camara necesita un tipo de led u otro? (por si sirve de algo, mis camaras son de estas economicas con sensor CMOS VGA).
Todos los mandos usan la misma longitud de onda? cual usan? Es que el foco que he visto para comprar lleva led de 850nm, por lo que si el del mando es de 850nm pues supongo que servira.

He visto este foco y es el que habia pensado en comprar, ya que sale por uno 16€, por probar que tal va...
http://cgi.ebay.com/48-LED-illumina...ryZ48636QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Alguien lo ha probado?

Un saludo.


----------



## mjnavapo (May 28, 2008)

Al final me compre ese foco que puse de ebay con 48 led y me ha llegado hoy, pero no es lo que esperaba.

Para empezar cuando se activa cuando hay poca luz se ve mucho los led, dan un color rojo que "canta" bastante.

Y aunque no lo he podido probar con las camaras para las que iba a usarlo, pero lo he probado con otras camaras teniendo un resultado muy malo.

He probado con la camara de un movil, con una camara de fotos digital, con una camara de video minidv y con una microcamara de las que venden en ebay que son muy pequeñas y emiten la señal inalambricamente a 1,2GHz.

Pues en el mejor de los resultados, el foco es capaz de iluminar hasta 1 metro aproximadamente, mas de eso ya no se aprecia nada.
Segun el vendedor alcanzaba 20m y segun el manual es de 10 a 50m.
Tambien el vendedor ponia que se usara una fuente de alimentacion de 12V y 500mA y es la que he usado, pero como el manual dice que sea de 1 o 1,5A pues tambien he probado a alimentarlo con una mas potente pero hacia exactamente lo mismo.

Ya no se yo si es que este foco es muy malo o es que estas camaras no sirven para ver con la iluminacion infrarroja de estos led.

Hace unos años me compre una camara tambien en ebay que tenia 12 led infrarrojos, que curiosamente tenia la misma carcasa que este foco y con esos 12led podias ver perfectamente en una habitacion totalmente a oscuras.


Hay alguna forma de saber si el problema es de las camaras con las que uso el foco o es por que el foco es de muy baja calidad?

Lo digo por olvidarme ya del asunto si el problema es de las camaras o intentar comprar otro foco si el problema es de este en cuestion.


----------



## mjnavapo (May 30, 2008)

Lo he probado con las camaras IP con las que iba a usarlas y lo mismo... la camara ve los led iluminarse, pero no la zona iluminada por el foco.

Y es que no se si hace falta camaras especiales para ver esa iluminacion o es que este foco es tan malo que no es capaz de iluminar una zona a mas de 1m de distancia.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 30, 2008)

Las camaras de color suelen llevan un filtro de infrarojo, supongo que en parte es tu problema.

Si tienes una de esas camaras baratas en blanco y negro que se conectan directamente a la TV,no llevan el famoso filtro

Esos led rojizos son los utilizados en los porteros automaticos.


Si miras por internet hay camras que les han sacado el filtro, por ejemplo las canon revel.


----------



## mjnavapo (May 30, 2008)

Efectivamente ese era el problema.

Como dices hay web que indican como hacer que una camara "vea" estos infrarrojos y a una webcam que tenia de estas baratas le he desmontado la optica y con un destornillador finillo he ido rompiendo el plastico hasta sacarle un cristalillo que tiene, que en principio es totalmente transparente, pero moviendolo se ve tonos morados y verdosos, como las gafas con cristales antirreflejos.

Y ahora ve perfectamente la "luz" del foco infrarrojo, por lo menos en el cuarto que lo he probado, de unos 3 metros cuadrados llega a saturarse y todo de tanta "luz", a ver si mañana lo pruebo en un sitio mas grande para comprobar la distancia aproximada que tiene.

Lo malo de esto es que a la webcam no me ha importado hacerle esto, por que me costo 10€, pero las camaras con las que lo pensaba usar valen mucho mas y no es plan de andar con esperimentos, por lo que al final me tendre que olvidar del tema.


Por cierto, alguien me puede explicar el por que llevan las camaras este filtro?
Yo por lo menos, por lo poco que he probado la webcam "modificada" se veia igual que antes, pero supongo que si lleva ese filtro sera por algo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 31, 2008)

Por eso por que satura.

El silicio trabaja mejor por el infrarojo que con otros colores, lo que se hace es tapar ese color.
En realidad las camaras solo ven el infrarojo pero gracias a los filtros opticos de azul,verde y orjo pueden ver en colores .

Las camaras de gama alta suelen llevar un filtro de infrarijo mecanico, de dia lo colocan y de noche con la luz lo levantan.


En algunas camaras el filtro es un cristalito y es relativamente facil de sacar todo depende de la camara, supongo que como mas cara mas facil de sacarla.

Normalmente como mas barato mas dificil hackearlo, porque reducen los costos al maximo fabricando piezas especiales.
Mientras que en gama alta utilizan materiales standart y por tanto suele ser mas modular.


----------



## mjnavapo (May 31, 2008)

Muchas gracias por la explicacion.

Ayer probe la webcam modificada sin el filtro y parecia que iba bien, pero hoy la he probado mejor y falsea mucho los colores, sobretodo cuando hay mas luz, da un tono asi marronsillo verdoso raro.

Y lo peor de todo, como la saques al exterior se ve todo blanco, y supongo que sera por que tiene saturacion de infrarrojo como has dicho.


Hace tiempo compre una camara a color con vision nocurna de estas baratas y la devolvi por que los colores eran muy falsos, como le pasa ahora a la webcam, eso si, aquella camara en el exterior funcionaba bien, pero sera por eso, camara economica = materiales de baja calidad.


Tenia pensado comprar una camara de este tipo:
http://cgi.ebay.com/CCTV-54-IR-Wate...ryZ48629QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Que salen por menos de 100€, pensando que al tener un sensor CCD y encima Sony se veria bien, con buena definicion y unos colores reales y vivos, pero ya me da miedo que le pase lo mismo que a aquella camara economica que compre en su dia y de unos colores muy falsos y apagados.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 31, 2008)

Como te comente los modelos mas sofisticados lo que haces es poner y sacar el filtro mecanicamente ya sea con un motor o un electroiman.

Podrias comprar un filtro para camara de fotos y mecanicamente meterlo o sacarlo.
Utilizando un tubo de PVP negro mate o similar le adapta el sistema webcam+ filtro de camara.

Veo que no me explique correctamente, en una webcam el filtro lo pegan a la lente, como menos piezas y mas baratas mejor, pero en una buena camara el filtro  puede ser uno de comercial y por tanto desmontable, el problema es saberlo si se puede o no.

El tema sony pues es complicado, una vez ya tubieron problemas con los chip.



Por lo que veo es en color, por lo que he visto las de blanco y negro son las mejores para aplicaciones nocturnas, por los precios que rondan  casi diria que seria interesante conectar dos una de dia y otra de noche y mediante un rele o un cd4066 conmutarlos junto con los led's.

Led apagados->camara color
Led- encendidos-> blanco y negro

Revisa los lux y veras las diferencias entre la blanco y negro y color.


----------



## mjnavapo (Jun 18, 2008)

Al final he dejado este tema por ahora.

Hice las pruebas con una webcam a la que le quite el filtro y foco hacia mas o menos su funcion, aunque no tenia mucho alcance.

Adjunto una imagen de como se veia con el foco apagado (totalmente oscuro) y encendido.
En el encendido se puede apreciar un poco los arboles que estan enfrente, a unos 20m, tambien se aprecia el tejado que esta por debajo y lo que mejor se nota es la matricula de un coche que hay aparcado, como es reflectante...

Lo que no se si se ve tan poco por que el foco no da para mas o es la webcam la culpable.


----------

